# Посоветуйте недорогой аккордеон.



## andreyrb (4 Сен 2015)

Всем доброго времени суток. Играю где-то чуть больше полугода.  Решил подыскать для себя недорогой аккордеон Weltmeister, но все как всегда. Моделей много, цены разные, выбрать сложно.

хочу спросить: 
Чем отличаются Стеллы, Консоны, Дианы и т.д. И отличаются ли?
Стоит ли заморачиваться вообще моделью Вельтмейстера?
Что посоветуете выбрать? 

Интересующий диапазон цен - от 25 до 50 тыс.руб.   

Спасибо всем заранее.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Сен 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> Играю где-то чуть больше полугода.


Андрей, я Вам уж надоел, и всё ж спрошу: а Вы эти полгода на чём играете? Ну, чтобы плясать от печки...


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

Андрей, за 50 тыс,можно купить уже вполне приличный инструмент в ломаной деке.Год назад, я продал за 45 тыс немецкую Selectu с голосами Bugari,уважаемому всеми нами Евгению (VEV), уверяю Вас ,что цены на данный момент на б/у инструменты пока не поднялись,они так и остались на том же уровне как и раньше. Может Вам что, то именно в этом направлении поискать? В ломаной деке с итальянскими голосами?подумайте...


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

А вообще в конечном итоге нужно всё одно самому приехать,поиграть и определяться, в этом деле каждому свое.Вон VEV,начал с покупки все той же "простенькой" Selectы, а сейчас уже на Scandalli-Super VI и Готововыборной Victoriy шпарит,а я ему говорил "что аппетит приходит во время еды", и вот те нате результат!


----------



## andreyrb (5 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> andreyrb писал: Играю где-то чуть больше полугода.
> 
> Андрей, я Вам уж надоел, и всё ж спрошу: а Вы эти полгода на чём играете? Ну, чтобы плясать от печки...


----------



## andreyrb (5 Сен 2015)

Правда сейчас не играю на нем, отнес в ремонт. Шипит.


----------



## andreyrb (5 Сен 2015)

zet10/ писал:


> Андрей, за 50 тыс,можно купить уже вполне приличный инструмент в ломаной деке.Год назад, я продал за 45 тыс немецкую Selectu с голосами Bugari,уважаемому всеми нами Евгению (VEV), уверяю Вас ,что цены на данный момент на б/у инструменты пока не поднялись,они так и остались на том же уровне как и раньше. Может Вам что, то именно в этом направлении поискать? В ломаной деке с итальянскими голосами?подумайте...


   Так вот и думаю. В нашем городе продается все то, что завезли лет 30-40 назад из ГДР. Специализированных магазинов нет. Вот и выбрал Москву, т.к. приехать не сложно, выбор намного больше чем у нас, цены более интересные. Но все равно хотелось бы купить б/у инструмент у честного мастера. Для себя ведь подбираю.


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> zet10/ писал:Андрей, за 50 тыс,можно купить уже вполне приличный инструмент в ломаной деке.Год назад, я продал за 45 тыс немецкую Selectu с голосами Bugari,уважаемому всеми нами Евгению (VEV), уверяю Вас ,что цены на данный момент на б/у инструменты пока не поднялись,они так и остались на том же уровне как и раньше. Может Вам что, то именно в этом направлении поискать? В ломаной деке с итальянскими голосами?подумайте...   Так вот и думаю. В нашем городе продается все то, что завезли лет 30-40 назад из ГДР. Специализированных магазинов нет. Вот и выбрал Москву, т.к. приехать не сложно, выбор намного больше чем у нас, цены более интересные. Но все равно хотелось бы купить б/у инструмент у честного мастера. Для себя ведь подбираю.


Все дело в том, что 50 тр - это значительно перекрывает цену како-нибудь Каприза, но совершенно недостаточно для чего-то реально высокого уровня.
Юра уже вкратце описывал мой путь от Selecta до концертных Scandalli и Victoria. Аппетит приходит во время еды, но не ко всем. Если у Вас серьезное желание играть, играть много и оно не потухнет через месяц занятий, то я бы брал инструмент "навырост". Что-нибудь типа той же Selecta с ломаной декой было бы весьма  неплохо. Одно плохо, я не видел ее в нормальном состоянии последнее время. Да и 50 тр на нее, думаю, маловато будет. Ну я бы точно свою за эти деньги не отдал...

Ну а прямодечники или инструменты со ступенчатой декой типа Консона/Монтафана я бы за 50р не брал бы


----------



## andreyrb (5 Сен 2015)

Мое желание не тухнет уже более полугода и вряд ли я потеряю интерес. К сожалению не хватает свободного времени для каждодневных занятий. 

*vev - *сколько у вы уделяете времени в день/неделю для занятий музыкой?


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> Мое желание не тухнет уже более полугода и вряд ли я потеряю интерес. К сожалению не хватает свободного времени для каждодневных занятий.
> 
> *сколько у вы уделяете времени в день/неделю для занятий музыкой? *


*В день от часа до трех в будни и полдня  в выходные... Каждый день...*


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

zet10 (05.09.2015, 01:18) писал:


> Год назад, я продал за 45 тыс немецкую Selectu с голосами Bugari,уважаемому всеми нами Евгению (VEV),


Юра, ты таки будешь смеяться, но это было ДВА года назад  Время летит...


----------



## andreyrb (5 Сен 2015)

VEV, скажите если не секрет,  как семья относится к вашему увлечению?


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

*andreyrb*, 
жена периодически заявляет, что живет как в музучилище...
Вы не забывайте про мой возраст. У детей могут уже быть свои дети. С бытом проблем нет. В профессии давно все устоялось. Поэтому я уже могу заниматься тем, чем хочу


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

Жень,ужас какой то)) два года уже пролетело,а как буд то ты вчера инструмент выбирал))


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Жень,ужас какой то)) два года уже пролетело,а как буд то ты вчера инструмент выбирал))


Помнится ты мне после Селекты предлагал Эксельсиора Серверовского... Ну не он так другой Серверовский инструмент у меня оказался 
Да и про выборку я пару лет назад даже слышать ничего не хотел. А ведь ты предупреждал, что у  на нее потянет...


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

Да,да)) я тебя предупреждал))... Теперь боюсь даже уже предсказывать))...в конце сентября привезу выборный Pigini,а вдруг он окажется лучше твоей Viki? Чаго тогда с тобой делать то будем? А?))


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Да,да)) я тебя предупреждал))... Теперь боюсь даже уже предсказывать))...в конце сентября привезу выборный Pigini,а вдруг он окажется лучше твоей Viki? Чаго тогда с тобой делать то будем? А?))


Опять за бугор на заработки... Да и Скандаль 473 до сих пор вызывает некоторый интерес...


----------



## andreyrb (5 Сен 2015)

*vev*, вы их коллекционируете или меняете? 

Скажите, а вот если буду таскать аккордеон на дачу, как лучше - держать два инструмента? Хороший дома, попроще для улицы? Как кто поступает?


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> *vev*, вы их коллекционируете или меняете?
> 
> Скажите, а вот если буду таскать аккордеон на дачу, как лучше - держать два инструмента? Хороший дома, попроще для улицы? Как кто поступает?


Отвечаю: нет не коллекционирую. Сейчас три. Один стоит в на работе. Когда есть время, занимаю. 
Ну и два дома. Они совершенно разные по звуку. Один готовый стандартного полного размера. Второй - готово-выборный с расширенным диапазоном и размером... Ближе к роялю  

Если что-то не устраивает, я конечно же продаю. Так ушли к новым хозяевам Scandalli и Victoria. 

Инструмент, который жалко возить на дачу по моим мерка начинается примерно от 200тр. Да и не проблема, если дача отапливаемая и Вы не подвергаете инструмент температурным стрессам, а везете в хорошем чехле и не начинаете играть, пока инструмент при примет температуру помещения.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Сен 2015)

andreyrb (05.09.2015, 15:40) писал:


> Как кто поступает?


 Вы типа хотите оставить Хорька для улицы?
Что Ваш будущий инструмент за 50тыр, что Хорьх из ГДР (люблю их внешность...),- для улицы не шибко хороши. 

У меня так сложилось, что для улицы - 7/8 Вельт пожилой, 9 кг. А для дома 4/4 поновее. А для "совсем улицы",- погулять и поорать, планирую купить гармошку. 

П.С. Если Вам Хорьх в целом нравится, и Вы вложили в его ТО деньги, то и от него избавляться смысла нет. Деньги не вернуть. Если только на любимом Авито ляпнуть как всегда: "Эксклюзив, раритет, личный аккордеон Эриха Хоннекера, 200 тр...".

А если дача не постоянного проживания, то оставлять на ней нельзя даже бубен и маракасы))


----------



## andreyrb (5 Сен 2015)

Да пока свой старенький продавать не собираюсь. Мне еще учиться и учиться. Видимо его для дачи и придется оставить.


----------



## vev (11 Сен 2015)

Объявления о продаже публикуются в Разделе Объявления в количестве одно в год, или на коммерческой основе
Реклама своих магазинов тоже возможна, но тоже не бесплатна


----------



## diorel (11 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> Объявления о продаже публикуются в Разделе Объявления в количестве одно в год, или на коммерческой основе
> Реклама своих магазинов тоже возможна, но тоже не бесплатна


Так сколько и куда надо "занести",чтобы заявить о своём магазине?


----------



## vev (11 Сен 2015)

diorel () писал:vev писал:Объявления о продаже публикуются в Разделе Объявления в количестве одно в год, или на коммерческой основе
Реклама своих магазинов тоже возможна, но тоже не бесплатнаТак сколько и куда надо "занести",чтобы заявить о своём магазине?
Денис, обращайтесь к администратору и хозяину ресурса Вадиму Карнитскому (*[email protected]*)

Условия размещения смотрите здесь:

http://www.goldaccordion.com/reklama.html


----------



## andreyrb (12 Сен 2015)

А вот скажите профессионалы, у *diorel* на аватарке рука правильно поставлена?


----------



## glory (12 Сен 2015)

По фото до тонкостей не определишь. К руке требование одно она не должна быть напряжена и зажата. Проверить просто. Опустите руку вниз и посмотрите как она висит. Вот так как она висит - так она и на грифе должна стоять. Гарантия что не будет зажата.
С другой стороны это все довольно-таки индивидуально...


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Сен 2015)

Практически как у народных артистов у него стоИт.


----------



## andreyrb (12 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly  да не, у народного стоит как и преподаватель мне объясняет. Не получается у меня пока ровно руку держать. Гну все время в кисти, локоть по-тиху ноет.


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Практически как у народных артистов у него стоИт.


У всех руки разные и не всегда то, что хорошо для одного, так же хорошо для другого


----------



## andreyrb (12 Сен 2015)

я наоборот,подумал что у всех аккордеонистов рука в одинаковом положении. Мне аккордеон как подтянули ремнями, усадили правильно, так рука ровно и встала. Теперь вот рассматриваю как у кого и в каком положении.


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2015)

*andreyrb*,
ага... Открываем самоучитель Мирека 80-х прошлого века... Попробуйте так поиграть... Ну чисто ради прикола... Особенно на 47-ми клавишах...


----------



## andreyrb (12 Сен 2015)

Попробовал. Рука ходит, пальцы работают. Вроде все нормально.


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2015)

andreyrb/ писал:


> Попробовал. Рука ходит, пальцы работают. Вроде все нормально.


ноги сдвинуты, аккордеон на них? Гриф чуть выше носа...
Да и длина руки у всех разная, что сказывается на положении.

Да ладно. Препод показал. Играть удобно?.. Ну вот и играйте. Для закрепления навыков на начальном этапе этого более, чем достаточно. Изысками будете потом сами заниматься


----------



## andreyrb (12 Сен 2015)

Я так понимаю, что в иллюстрации художник чуть не так нарисовал. На самом деле клавиатура получается где-то под бородой, аккордеон смещен влево, меху ничего не мешает.  А если рука в правильном положении, то большой разницы нет где играть, внизу или вверху. 
Сейчас посадка изменена, но постановка инструмента ведь осталась та же. Инструмент вертикально ставим. 

Я пока пытаюсь научиться, возможно где-то чего-то не секу.


----------

